# Some goodies in FreeBSD



## Free (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi every one,
I was just thinking, is there any way to get back some goodies from win ?

1. I have a Creative VF-0040 web camera, is there any way to plug it in ?
2. I have a keyboard Logitech S520, it has some add-on botton's, is there any way to make them work ?

Thanks,
Free.


----------



## CodeBlock (Sep 2, 2009)

For both of these, check dmesg and see if they are listed. For the webcam you might try pwcbsd. For the media keys... I have yet to figure that out for my Logitech Wave - filed a PR a few weeks ago, no response at all :|.


----------



## caesius (Sep 2, 2009)

You can start the second one by running xev and finding the hex code (starts with 0x) for that key.

Then you use something like xbindkeys to write a file that maps them.

Google multimedia+keyboard+xev+xbindkeys and see what you find


----------



## roddierod (Sep 2, 2009)

there is hotkeys and usbhotkey and lineakd in the ports that help with mapping special keys on the keyboards.


----------



## pcallycat (Jan 5, 2010)

caesius said:
			
		

> You can start the second one by running xev and finding the hex code (starts with 0x) for that key.
> 
> Then you use something like xbindkeys to write a file that maps them.
> 
> Google multimedia+keyboard+xev+xbindkeys and see what you find



All well and fine, when xev will actuallyr report the keys.  I have an S520 as well.  xev does not report any codes for keys beyond the standard 104 key keyboard.  all multimedia and special function keys show nothing.  Is there anyway to get the raw responses from these keyboards, since xev seems blind to them?


----------

